
Our Reporter Goes for a Spin in a Self-Driving Uber Car - tim333
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/15/technology/our-reporter-goes-for-a-spin-in-a-self-driving-uber-car.html
======
tim333
It doesn't seem terribly self driving yet if they have to have an employee in
the driver seat.

